# Fenix CL25R lantern (1x 18650/2x CR123A, White/Red leds, micro-usb,350 lumens) Review



## kj2 (Jul 5, 2015)

Last year, Fenix released their first lantern light, the CL20. The CL25R is their newest lantern in the Fenix CL-series. The CL25R runs on 1x 18650 (included) or 2x CR123A batteries, with a max output of 350 lumens.
One of the smart things on this lantern is, that you can charge it via micro-usb. 
This is my first lantern light, so I'd no idea really, what to expect. 

*The packaging:

*The CL25R comes in a partially clear box, with features and specifications printed on.
Inside you'll find; the CL25R, a included Fenix ARB-L2 2300 mAh 18650 battery, micro-usb charging cable, extra o-ring, user manual and warranty card.



























The included battery is already inside the light. Make sure to remove the insulation sheet, before using the light.

*Features and Specifications: *_(given by Fenix)

_·Utilizes white LEDs and red LEDs with 350-lumen maximum output
·Powered by one 18650 Li-ion rechargeable battery or two CR123A Lithium batteries
·52mm (diameter) ×99mm (height) (2.0’’×3.9’’)
·130 grams (4.5 oz) excluding battery
·Excellent cold-resistant design
·Micro-USB rechargeable, charging indicator and low voltage warning function
·25-meter beam diameter
·Waterproof to IPX-6 standard
·White light with four output options and red light with two output options
·Built-in protective circuit protects users from overcharging, over discharging, overheating and improper battery installation
·Moonlight mode satisfies users’ demand for lower output with extended runtime.
·Built-in magnet and tripod socket for easy attachment
·Luminous single button switch for easy and fast operation

The CL25R is available in two colors: black or Olive Green.

MSRP: 59.95USD






The manual gives information on specs, user interface and more. Always handy to read before usage 

























The CL25R has a hanging loop at the top, and a magnet in the tailcap at the bottom. The tailcap also has a tripod socket. And of course, it can head or tailstand 
So there are plenty enough ways to use the lantern.

























Little battery polarity indication on the side of the tailcap. Included Fenix is a flat-top battery, so be sure the positive-end goes in first. 

*User Interface:

*To turn On the light, press and hold the button. When On, click to cycle between Moonlight/Low > Mid > High > Turbo. The CL25R has mode memory for the White leds.
When On, click twice fast to enter the Red-mode. Red mode will always turn On in constant Red. When the Red led is On, press once to switch to Flashing Red.
A single click will get you back, in the last White led mode used.
Press and Hold to Turn Off.









The switch cover has a Glow In The Dark (GITD) feature, so you can easier spot the switch at night. 
Underneath this cover is also a red/green led. During charging it will show you the charging-status. Red = Charging, Green = Fully charged. The CL25R also has a Low-power warning function. The red-led at the switch, will blink to let
you know, you've to charge or replace the battery. During charging, it's possible to use the lantern. Modes available during charging are Low, Med and Red/Flashing Red. These modes are also available when attached to a external power source.
The micro-usb port is covered by a rubber-cover. Make sure it's fully covering the port, so insure the IPX6 rating. 






Although the CL25R has a plastic exterior, the main core is metal. This helps with the strength as well heat dissipation. It also helps to keep in the lantern working, in cold weather.









Dual spring design helps with shock absorption. 
Threads are well cut, but came with little to no lube on my sample.






*Size comparison:*






Keep in mind this is my first lantern, so I'd to improvise to compare sizes. 





Panasonic NCR18650B, Zebralight SC5, Fenix CL25R, Olight R20.

Together with the big TK61 









*Indoor Beamshots/ Outdoor Beamshots:
*ISO400, 1.6 sec, f/5.6, auto WB - Canon 500D. Lantern approx 5 meters away from camera.These picture are taken on-scene, where the CL25R feels at home. The caravan awning, in total, is about 25/30 square meter.
Sorry, for the mess 

























*Conclusion:

*The CL25R is my first lantern light, so I didn't know what to expect, really. But it showed me, it's a great light. Small sized, lightweight but yet sturdy. UI is simple and the in-light charging capability is great to have.
And since it comes with a battery, it's ready to be used straight out of the box. It has a nice neutral white tint, which is great for my eyes. The various ways to hang it, makes it a multi functional light. Specially the magnet is a nice touch. The magnet is strong enough to hold the light, even on a small strip of metal. The included battery is a flat-top, so be sure you've the polarity correct before using. The light has a reverse polarity feature,
so you should be safe. Fenix finally added a Moonlight mode, to their light. Many have asked for it, and it great to see they listen. This mode is great when your eyes are adapted to the dark, or when you want to spot the lantern at night. I hope Fenix will release more lights, with a Moonlight mode.
I do wish the red-mode was available from Off. Specially at night times, it could be handy. But since it has mode-memory, I turn it Off in Moonlight mode.
A location beacon flash at the switch would make in easier to find at night. The switch-cover has the GITD feature, but fades quite quickly. 
Bottom line, it's a great little lantern, which will get a lot of use. At least, mine will :thumbsup:

_Fenix CL25R was bought at Knives and Tools._


----------



## kj2 (Jul 5, 2015)

Reserved for updates..

Update 1: While testing to check if the CL25R gets warm/hot on Turbo, I noticed the CL25R steps-down after about 10 minutes.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice review, I am really happy with mine. It has gotten quite a bit of use in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## UnderPar (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice one. Am also in search for a lantern and was eyeing for the new Streamlight Siege running on AA Alkaline or NiMH batteries But this could be another option especially so that its running on a Li-ion battery which has a higher capacity than the Eneloops. Thanks for sharing


----------



## dc5e (Jul 6, 2015)

UnderPar said:


> Nice one. Am also in search for a lantern and was eyeing for the new Streamlight Siege running on AA Alkaline or NiMH batteries But this could be another option especially so that its running on a Li-ion battery which has a higher capacity than the Eneloops. Thanks for sharing



I have the Streamlight Siege AA and really like the CL25R because it uses 18650's. There's really not many 18650's out there yet.

Just from reading about the CL25R and comparing it to my Siegelight, I think the Siegelight has a better design overall, other than not having a non-magnetic base. Otherwise, everything else about the Fenix looks pretty great other than the output spacing and price. I would've liked to see a 100 lumen mode.

Both lights would also greatly be improved if they could turn on to red or their lowest mode from the start.


----------



## incd (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks for the review.
Is the lantern able to run continuously on turbo mode without being over heat?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 7, 2015)

incd said:


> Thanks for the review.
> Is the lantern able to run continuously on turbo mode without being over heat?


Have it running now, for about a half hour. Doesn't get hot. Tailcap gets slightly warm.
But... I noticed a step-down from Turbo to High, after about 10 minutes.


----------



## 1DaveN (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks for the great review and photos


----------



## phosphor (Jul 8, 2015)

Very nice review...thank you! 

This looks like a very useful light, and definitely on my "buy" list.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for a great review.

One question: Were you able to detect the low hum and possible PWM that was initially reported by Woods Walker. As I recall, both are almost imperceptible. So far, all who have actually detected them, say they are not a problem. Nevertheless, it would be interesting to verify whether the lantern uses PWM.

In this post, Mr Floppy reports that the Fenix Store told him that there are 24 white LEDs and 6 red ones, supposedly Taiwanese. Mr Floppy speculates that they might be Epistar. The Fenix Store reports being told by Fenix that, "The color temperature of the white LED is from 3500K to 4000K."


----------



## kj2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone 

I didn't notice any PWM with my eyes. Can do the 'shower' test to check. I do hear a hum, but only when the lantern is next to my ear.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 8, 2015)

*Fenix CL25R lantern (1x 18650/2x CR123A, White/Red leds, micro-usb,350 lumens...*



KeepingItLight said:


> In this post, Mr Floppy reports that the Fenix Store told him that there are 24 white LEDs and 6 red ones, supposedly Taiwanese. Mr Floppy speculates that they might be Epistar. The Fenix Store reports being told by Fenix that, "The color temperature of the white LED is from 3500K to 4000K."



I think all those "answers" were in response to questions asked by our humble reviewer

And the wild speculation I had about the led source is just that. I don't know of many Taiwanese led manufacturers. The only one that came to mind was one I knew about making led back lighting for monitors


----------



## ven (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Fenix CL25R lantern (1x 18650/2x CR123A, White/Red leds, micro-usb,350 lumens...*

Thanks for the great review kj2


----------



## kj2 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Fenix CL25R lantern (1x 18650/2x CR123A, White/Red leds, micro-usb,350 lumens...*



ven said:


> Thanks for the great review kj2



Thanks


----------



## kj2 (Jul 10, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> Thanks for a great review.
> 
> One question: Were you able to detect the low hum and possible PWM that was initially reported by Woods Walker. As I recall, both are almost imperceptible. So far, all who have actually detected them, say they are not a problem. Nevertheless, it would be interesting to verify whether the lantern uses PWM.


Just did the 'shower-test' and don't see any PWM in any mode.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 10, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Just did the 'shower-test' and don't see any PWM in any mode.



Awesome! Thanks a bunch. 

I can't wait to get one of these.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 10, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Just did the 'shower-test' and don't see any PWM in any mode.


+1


----------



## Joys_R_us (Jul 11, 2015)

Wrong manual pic ? It says, the battery should be inserted with anode (+) side towards the head but the pic shows otherwise..


----------



## kj2 (Jul 11, 2015)

Joys_R_us said:


> Wrong manual pic ? It says, the battery should be inserted with anode (+) side towards the head but the pic shows otherwise..


----------



## Joys_R_us (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh sorry, it looked like a + on my Ipad :mecry:


----------



## brightnorm (Jul 12, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Just did the 'shower-test' and don't see any PWM in any mode.




What is the "shower test"and how is it done?

Brightnorm


----------



## kj2 (Jul 12, 2015)

brightnorm said:


> What is the "shower test"and how is it done?
> 
> Brightnorm


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ow-to-tell-if-your-flashlight-uses-PWM-or-not

_"Turn off your bathroom lights and close the door. Turn on your flashlight and run the shower. If the water looks like a flickering string of beads, then your flashlight is using PWM. If its just a blur of water then it's current controlled."_


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 12, 2015)

kj2 said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ow-to-tell-if-your-flashlight-uses-PWM-or-not
> 
> _"Turn off your bathroom lights and close the door. Turn on your flashlight and run the shower. If the water looks like a flickering string of beads, then your flashlight is using PWM. If its just a blur of water then it's current controlled."_


Can also substitute other running liquids if outside late at night.
I'm surprised that many are not suggesting late night bathroom breaks to check as a tell all. 

☺


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 7, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Just did the 'shower-test' and don't see any PWM in any mode.



I can only detect it using the smart phone camera test. The PWM must be a very very high frequency if it's even there.


----------



## Leonidimus (Aug 10, 2015)

So does it have built-in protective circuits in the lantern itself? Is it safe to use with unprotected 18650s? I wonder if the specifications refer to the protection in the cell they ship with...


----------



## 1DaveN (Aug 10, 2015)

Leonidimus said:


> So does it have built-in protective circuits in the lantern itself? Is it safe to use with unprotected 18650s? I wonder if the specifications refer to the protection in the cell they ship with...



The way I'm reading the spec you mention, it's internal. It starts with "Built-in," and the included battery isn't that. It also says it protects against improper battery installation. Since the included battery is a flat-top, I'm not seeing any way to protect against wrong polarity besides an internal circuit.

To be on the safe side, you could post your question on the Fenix Store thread in the manufacturer's forum.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 11, 2015)

Protective circuits are built in. Have put the battery wrong in once, and tried to turn it On. Won't work of course, and after putting in the right way in, it works like it should.


----------



## 1DaveN (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't know if anyone from Fenix will ever read this, but there are a couple of accessories I'd buy if they were available. A lightweight protective case of some kind would be handy to protect the lantern in luggage. And, I'd buy a clip-on deflector to block the light from a third or half of the lantern's circumference.

I'd like a hard case but if that would be too big, something made out of the same nylon used for flashlight holsters would be good enough.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Aug 11, 2015)

1DaveN said:


> I'd buy a clip-on deflector to block the light from a third or half of the lantern's circumference.



I have thought about this myself. Instead of placing a bright lantern in the middle of a ring of friends, it might be nice to place two on the edge. Using some sort of wrap around reflector (with OP texture?) would cut down on wasted light. Perhaps a crude DIY version could be made with crumpled tin foil.


----------



## electromage (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks for the review! I'm excited about this, I might need to buy two. It's so hard to find good camping lanterns that use "real" batteries. My parents have this dumb one that's huge and uses 8D cells, weighs about 10 lbs and can't be putting out more than 100lm.

Also, that's quite the camping setup you have - sofa, fridge, TV...


----------



## Raysbeam (Aug 17, 2015)

Is it safe to charge any protected 18650 inside this lantern?


----------



## kj2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Raysbeam said:


> Is it safe to charge any protected 18650 inside this lantern?



Completely


----------



## lumen aeternum (Aug 26, 2015)

Will a button top fit?


----------



## kj2 (Aug 26, 2015)

lumen aeternum said:


> Will a button top fit?



Button tops I've fit


----------



## Trubka (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey guys, has anyone checked the run times of this little wonder?

I've bought the lantern along with an extra 2300mAh (before you start - I have no knowledge on batteries and the capacity vs price ratio was the best of the choices I had) and have a 3400 mAh oLight battery in my s30r baton (before I bought the lantern the seller confirmed it should run in the lantern if it fits size-wise).

They claim that the lantern should run 5 hour on 200lm. I started with the *olight 3400 mAh* and cannot say exactly when it went down but *did not last more than 5 hour!* Today at work I tried both of *the fenix 2300 mAh* and *neither lasted longer than 4*. First got to moonlight after about 3:45 and the second after 3:05. Both have of course been fully charged in the lantern beforehand. When it switched to moonlight, the power indicator starts to flicker and when I switch to high again it goes back to moonlight within a minute.

Note about the olight/fenix battery behavior - might be obvious to you but thought I'd put it out there: the fenix battery in the olight works alright but when charging in the dock the indicator flashes red very quickly and I have no idea whether it charged or not. The olight in the cl25r works fine but (and now please don't take my word for it as it was the middle at the night and I just awoke to check the light so I was sleepy as hell) it seemed to me that when the battery was drained the mode switching was kinda funky, sort of like it took one more click to switch between the modes.

Any personal observations?

Thanks, David, Czechia


----------



## kj2 (Sep 23, 2015)

Haven't fully tested the runtime, yet. If both, Fenix and Olight branded, batteries are the same, it should work properly in both lights. Including charging. Just to be sure, that olight battery, is just a simple 18650 battery? with + at the top, and - at the bottom? Because olight, just like Fenix, have 18650's that both have + and - at the top-end.


----------



## 1DaveN (Sep 23, 2015)

I had one where the mode switching was really strange, to the point that I e-mailed Fenix Store to request a replacement. I happened to leave the charger plugged in until they got back to me, and by then it was working perfectly. So, as you say, when the battery is low enough to need a charge, the mode switching gets weird. (We had tested the battery with an apparently unreliable DMM so we thought it was charged).

I haven't actually clocked runtime, but I've been using mine a lot at the 50 lumen setting with the included battery. I wouldn't be at all surprised if I'm getting the rated runtime of just under 24 hours.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 23, 2015)

electromage said:


> Also, that's quite the camping setup you have - sofa, fridge, TV...


Lol, that's not camping anymore. 

Cool lantern, I must have one!


----------



## Trubka (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi again, reporting back after having my lantern checked by the Czech distributor of Fenix lights (the runtimes were not quite right - see my post above) and they have confirmed that there is something wrong not only with my lantern but others in their stock as well. They have offered to replace the original 2600 mAh battery with a 3400 mAh one which is an alright solution with me (however, I can see others not being so fine with it). Anyway, since they offered me this solution instead of replacing the lantern, my "suspicion" is all of the lanterns that they have on stock are defected (but that is just a speculation) so I would suggest that you check yours as well.


----------



## Grijon (Oct 20, 2015)

Great review, kj2!


----------



## kj2 (Oct 20, 2015)

Grijon said:


> Great review, kj2!



Thank you


----------



## Tomcat! (Oct 22, 2015)

kj2 thanks for a great review and thread. :thumbsup:

So tempted by this light as a small, handy, general purpose lantern. Love the idea of a tripod thread. Sticking it on one of my Gorilla Pods will make it so versatile!


----------



## Tomcat! (Oct 22, 2015)

Oops, mistake!


----------



## Tomcat! (Oct 22, 2015)

electromage said:


> Thanks for the review! I'm excited about this, I might need to buy two. It's so hard to find good camping lanterns that use "real" batteries. My parents have this dumb one that's huge and uses 8D cells, weighs about 10 lbs and can't be putting out more than 100lm.



8Ds! Wow, that's a real lump. I'm sure your parents would appreciate the weight saving of a CL25R gift.​


----------



## Tomcat! (Oct 22, 2015)

1DaveN said:


> I don't know if anyone from Fenix will ever read this, but there are a couple of accessories I'd buy if they were available. A lightweight protective case of some kind would be handy to protect the lantern in luggage. And, I'd buy a clip-on deflector to block the light from a third or half of the lantern's circumference.
> 
> I'd like a hard case but if that would be too big, something made out of the same nylon used for flashlight holsters would be good enough.



In the meantime, perhaps MacGyver a protective solution out of a Pringle tube and some foam?


----------



## 1DaveN (Oct 23, 2015)

Tomcat! said:


> In the meantime, perhaps MacGyver a protective solution out of a Pringle tube and some foam?



That's not a bad idea. Since I've been using the lantern for a while, I no longer really feel the need for a deflector, but my boss does - he just makes temporary ones out of aluminum foil. I'll suggest that to him - at worst, we'll probably end up with a bunch of Pringles to snack on at the office 

After 4 months, I'm just as impressed with the CL25R as I was when I first saw it. When we run the family Christmas gift lottery, I hope I draw someone who would use one.


----------



## Tomcat! (Nov 3, 2015)

Well I pulled the trigger, and I've got a black CL25R inbound from Amazon which should arrive tomorrow. How long does it take to charge to full straight out of the box?

(And how do I contain my excitement while waiting for the cell to charge, and darkness to fall? [emoji1])


----------



## kj2 (Nov 3, 2015)

Tomcat! said:


> Well I pulled the trigger, and I've got a black CL25R inbound from Amazon which should arrive tomorrow. How long does it take to charge to full straight out of the box?
> 
> (And how do I contain my excitement while waiting for the cell to charge, and darkness to fall? [emoji1])



My sample was about 80% charged. Give it a hour or two


----------



## Tomcat! (Nov 3, 2015)

kj2 said:


> My sample was about 80% charged. Give it a hour or two



That news is worth a Monty Burns style "Excellent"!


----------



## Tomcat! (Nov 4, 2015)

Received my lantern, in black, this afternoon from Amazon. Even though I'd read up on this extensively beforehand, it was still a bit of a surprise just how small this light is. Easily pocketable. Although I've only had it a couple of hours, I really like it and can see many use possibilities beyond camping. It seems like it would find a place in any home as a general purpose/emergency lantern.

As others have mentioned, the threads are a bit gritty and have almost no lube. Tomorrow I shall give the threads a good alcohol clean down and silicon grease them. A bit of Deox-it on the contacts might be in order too.

I took a few (very) rough and ready photos.





[/URL][/IMG]
The lantern is mounted on the original Gorilla Pod i.e. the smallest in the range, for compact cameras.




[/URL][/IMG]
Here I've put it on the largest Gorilla Pod, the DSLR Zoom, which has a tilting ball head, allowing for horizontal orientation. In all honesty I would never use a Pod that big for this purpose, unless it was the only one I'd brought along.



Following on from 1DaveN's question about protection in transit, I found this small empty coffee can lying around my kitchen today, and thought this might be good for that purpose. The can is steel, but not thick, so it can deform under pressure. Ain't going to be bombproof, but it will certainly protect the lantern surface from scrapes.




[/URL][/IMG]
The can is 95g weight, so pretty small. The dimensions are:
Height: 120mm external
Depth, internal: 111mm
Diameter, external rim: 75mm
Diameter, top opening: 58mm




[/URL][/IMG]
There is more than enough room to pad out the can with some foam or bubble wrap to protect the lantern. Probably best to glue the padding into place. The magnet in the lantern base is strong enough to keep it in the can, even upside down, but not so strong that it will get stuck in there. (I actually did consider that possibility!) A bit of foam padding inside the base would stop it sticking. There's also room for the charge cable and manual so if like me, you don't actually require in transit protection, this might appeal as a neat (cheap) long term storage solution around the home or in your emergency preparedness system.
:twothumbs



Edit: I forgot to mention that the UK edition of this light comes with a 24 month warranty. What else do you need!


----------



## lumen aeternum (Nov 5, 2015)

I'd like to have a cylindrical lantern that is split into two halves, hinged on the battery case. So you could use it closed for 360 degrees, or open it up so it all shines forwards, or less so only a quadrant behind is dark.


----------



## Phlogiston (Nov 5, 2015)

lumen aeternum said:


> I'd like to have a cylindrical lantern that is split into two halves, hinged on the battery case. So you could use it closed for 360 degrees, or open it up so it all shines forwards, or less so only a quadrant behind is dark.



Now, that is a good idea.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 5, 2015)

lumen aeternum said:


> I'd like to have a cylindrical lantern that is split into two halves, hinged on the battery case. So you could use it closed for 360 degrees, or open it up so it all shines forwards, or less so only a quadrant behind is dark.


I think coleman makes sort of a lantern like that where you can remove quarters of the light panels and they have rechargeable batteries in them that are charged by the base batteries. I think only 2 of them can be removed though. Look up Coleman CPX duo and triago lanterns


----------

